# Need Metal Roofing Crew or Subcontractor in South Florida



## MikeyBrownie (Jun 26, 2019)

I am looking for a Metal Roofing Crew or Subcontractor in the South Florida area! Pay is good and a highly highly motivated roofing company owner! Reach out if interested!


----------



## RWH (Feb 28, 2020)

If I'm not mistaken, in Florida all employees have to be covered under a licensed owners work comp....


----------



## perfectroof (Aug 3, 2020)

I´m Perfect roofing of florida, we're roofing contractors in south floirda


----------



## MikeyBrownie (Jun 26, 2019)

RWH said:


> If I'm not mistaken, in Florida all employees have to be covered under a licensed owners work comp....



Yes your correct!

Unfortunately so many people down here don’t abide by this law

I have my own worker’s compensation policy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

